# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Giải pháp laser khắc trên sản phẩm kết hợp băng tải/ Marking on the fly with laser

## namsonlaser

Máy khắc laser Nam Sơn dùng để khắc lên băng tải mục đích khắc chống giả sản phẩm, khắc date code, khắc thương hiệu sản phẩm



CÔNG TY TNHH KỸ THUẬT CÔNG NGHỆ NAM SƠN
TRỤ SỞ CHÍNH
Địa chỉ : 51-53 Phổ Quang, P.2, Q. Tân Bình, TP. HCMHotline: 0909961715
Điện thoại: (028) 39974421
Fax: (028) 3997.4423
E-mail:  info@namson.com.vn
Website: www.namson.com.vn
CHI NHÁNH HÀ NỘI
Địa chỉ: 3B, Ngõ 43, Giảng Võ, Phường Cát Linh, Quận Đống Đa, TP. Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 024 37368377

----------

